# 1/32 Apollo command module



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

With the recent re-release of the 1/32 apollo command module, I figured you guys might enjoy seeing one built up with all the bells and whistles. This model is for a client who collects surplus spacecraft parts, included several items from the apollo spacecraft. For this reason, he wanted some of the kit parts upgraded and detailed to better match the real equipment. He also requested an upgraded interior, and the apollo SIM bay that was flown on Apollo 15. Therefor, I went ahead and ordered all the 1/32 upgraded realspacemodels.com sells (interior, open hatch, and SIM bay.) All of which are very well molded, and really shines this model up.

I started the detailing with the fuel cells. Since the client owns an actual Apollo fuel cell, I knew this would be an area I should detail as best as I could. Heres the real fuel cells installed in the SM, and this is the detailed fuel cell for the model. The kit piece isn't that bad actually, but the upper half of the cells are represented as smaller cylinders, and do not show any of the wires/tanks/valves that are on the real article. I scratch built these componets using old WW2 bomb parts, and some small beads I found at hobby lobby. Theres also some wire and various greebies added to simulate all the plumbing for the cells.

The decision was made to make the clear part of the reentry capsule painted and permenantly attached to the capsule, so I've glued this is place and began sanding and smooth the seams. I've also installed the walls of the SIM bay, which turned out to be easier then I thought it'd be. Heres a shot showing the different sides of the SM, and the hatch of the capsule (the old hatch being removed to allow the opened hatch to be installed later.) The SIM bay has yet to have any of the cameras and equipment installed.

Finally, the interior work. Real Space did a beautiful job with the interior add ones, however, expect to do alot of dry fitting and cutting/moding the parts to get everything to fit properly. Installed, alot of the details are lost due too how cramped it is, but heres a few shots of what my camera could make out. Also shown is the real space hatch, which looks very nice after the usual clean up. I went ahead and added some metal wire to simulate the linkages for the hatch clamps (the piece is molded with little "seats" for linkages, but for some unexplainable reason, no wire is included to make the linkages. This confuses me because the hatch looks as if it was designed so that some form of linkage would be represented, but none was supplied. Luckily, hobby lobby sells memory wire for making jewerly which works prefect (once straighten out).

I should be starting painting in the next week or so. I've been unable to paint anything except spray-paint primer because of airbrush problems. However, that issue is now clear and I plan to purcash some Alclad paints very soon.

The reissue of the kit is very nice, but plan on doing lots of seam cleaning. More updates to come so keep an eye out.

Josh


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Shame to enclose it... but you and he will know what's in there!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

One of my favorite kits, nice work!

Don't know if you've seen Rick Sternbeck's 1/32 upgrade decal sheet for this kit, but it's a big improvement over the stock sheet as far as the exterior markings and stencils go.


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

Indeed I do, forgot to mention I got the decals as well. Looking forward to putting all those little decals on there!

Josh


----------

